# Advice on a Jointer...



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Local CL has a Jet Shopline 6" jointer for sale at just under $100. It looks to be in good shape and the owner indicates that it is a Model JSL-6J with a 3/4 hp motor. 












I've never used a jointer before, but think that given my level of woodworking (just starting out), that this might be a good tool to add to the shop. I'd appreciate some advice...
Is a jointer generally a useful addition for a hobbyist woodworker? I'm just starting out, but I'm looking to build some bookcases, outdoor furniture, storage boxes, etc.
What should I look for when going over this one?
Any thoughts in general regarding this jointer (Jet Shopline) for $100. Deal or no deal?
Any advice will be greatly appreciated...headed into uncharted waters with this tool. Thanks all!


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks in pretty decent shape and the price seems good. I am not expert, but did search for a long time before buying mine. I would make sure it runs and sounds right. Check the blades for any big nicks, although I am sure they can be replaced. Are all the parts there? Look for any bad rust. Minor rust can be cleaned. Check everything for squareness. Make sure everything works. Bring a board and see how it cuts. Is it even and smooth Do a face and an edge and see if they are square. Again I am not expert, but these are things I have learned to check for on a jointer.

Good luck and let us know how it goes. Also see if he will take less, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If it runs, the tables are flat and coplaner, and the fence is flat, $100 would be a darn good buy IMO. A decent size jointer is very useful for flattening and squaring dimensioned hardwoods.....starting every project with flat square stock is a pretty neat concept! :thumbsup:


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys...I'll be looking at it tomorrow morning. I haven't done much in working with unsurfaced hardwoods, so I'm left to wonder how much actual use a jointer would see in my shop. Still, the price seems to be very reasonable...


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Every board you run against a fence, whether on a table saw, router table or other machine, needs to be straight for both safety and accuracy. Anytime you glue boards together the mating edges need to fit. Most work pieces that show, need an edge surface that is clean and free of saw marks. Generally, we try to build cabinets and furniture that is straight and square. To get a square cut on a board, you first need a straight edge to reference to. All these challenges can be solved by a jointer in addition to many other tasks. Getting your lumber straight and flat is key in doing quality woodworking with correctly fitting joints. For those of us that are in the business, a jointer is one, if not the most important, woodworking tool. There are other ways to accomplish the same task but it has to be done on most every work piece and a properly set up and operated jointer makes the process a easy. Once you own and know how to use a jointer, you'll know how indispensable it is in a woodworking shop.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

If that jointer is any decent shape at all, I'd say it's a good buy for $100. It may (probably) will need to be tuned, but that's a good way to learn about them...having the owner's manual would be a big plus.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I took a look at the jointer this morning and it was in very good shape, so I went ahead and paid the man cash. He mentioned that he had been contacted by two other interested parties and that they wanted to start a bidding war. Given he was only asking $95 for the jointer and wheel base combined, I assume that he could have gotten a bit more than that out of it. Anyway, I'm happy with it and will be hauling it home later in the week. 

I really appreciate the responses from everyone and especially from Hammer1 - once you laid it all out there, I realized that a jointer will be far more useful than I might have thought at first. Thanks again!


----------

